# Bioload for 20 gallon high



## dekstr (Oct 30, 2007)

Hello APC members!

I first started fishkeeping in September, but ever since have been more interested in low-tech planted tanks. 

My question is this: Currently I have 12 rummy nose tetras in the tank. I added 2 Otocinclus today. Plants include hygrophila polysperma, java moss and cabomba caroliniana. The water is filtered with a HOB aquaclear 50 and a sponge filter.

Is the current bioload good? How many more fish do you think I can introduce?

Everytime I check the nitrate level, it registers to below 10 mg/L even after 7 days of no water change. The longest I've gone without a water change is about 10 days.


Side note: I made a mistake by introducing the rummy-noses first into the tank. I got 6 of them from a bad fish store. 4 were very small (less than 3 cm), and all 6 developed ich. The 4 small ones all died within 2 weeks. Once the treatment was successful, I introduced 10 more which I bought from a better store. Now all 12 are really healthy (ich-free, very red noses). The otos seem to be doing OK, eating the algae on the glass since a couple of hours ago.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Introducing a another school of small fish or 1 larger (like an Angel) or 2 medium fish (like Rams) would be fine.


----------



## Chostshrimp (May 28, 2007)

You could still add more small fish,drawft coryadoras,smalls tetras,ect. The bioload in a aquairum depends on the water changes, filter, and size of fish. You can have a very over stocked tank, but with a very good filter and lots of water changes it would still be clean and healthy. Although, planted aquairums are for plants. [smilie=i:


----------



## dekstr (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey,

So I've decided to go with a small-sized Cory shoal + lots of Cherry Shrimps. I've got 2 otos, 3 panda cories, 2 pygmy cories. 

I'm in the process of getting 3 salt and pepper cories and that's it.


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

dekster: What happened to the twelve Rummys?

You do not have a schoal or school of anything. Two of a bunch of different Cories is not a good thing. Try all one species, not three.

How big is your tank?


----------



## dekstr (Oct 30, 2007)

Cliff_Mayes

12 rummys are still there. One of them is sick and looks really frail/thin, but making a come-back thanks to frozen Brine shrimp. 

I might just do 6 panda and 4-5 pygmy. I really want those salt and pepper cories though, so not really sure.

"How big is your tank"--Please see title of thread.


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

Ahh...didn't look in the title. Sorry.

Salt and peppers are one of my favorites. The numbers you have now might be enough for the moment. The expanded numbers of the Pandas or Pygmys is better. It is not a good idea to have more than one species occupying the same zone (bottom dwellers) in the same tank. Cories are extremly tolerant but the fish are, probably, in a fierce competition in their own world for space and food possibilities. They could be OK or they could pick on one another when you are not watching. Cories operate day and night.

It is a tremendous temptation, at first, to grab one or two of everything but it is not good for your pocketbook or for the fish sometimes. Try to go slow...real slow. Slower is better and it becomes more enjoyable.

Please check back here frequently.


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

I would suggest you add five or six of a single species of cories to the tank and not add anything else until after you see how the nitrate level changes. As others have pointed out, cories do best when you have at least a small school of them and getting two or three of several different species doesn't have the same effect.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 30, 2007)

I'll probably listen to your advice. Good thing I started with only one species of mid-level swimmers with one school of 12 Rummynose tetras. Maybe the salt and pepper cories on a later time on another tank.

For now I'll watch the nitrates more carefully and eventually add enough pandas and pygymies to form schools of their own. I'd like to only have one species now, but I doubt I could return either species to the LFS though.


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

I think that any good LFS would let you return the fish if it came to that. They might not give you full credit for them but you never can tell. Pygmy cories are fun to watch. They will swim in a school all over the aquarium from top to bottom if you have about a dozen or so. I have some in a tank with apistos and otos and they get along fine.


----------

